# Datenbank-Anbindung Java/MySQL



## Horschie (2. Jan 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Warenwirtschaftssystem geschrieben.

Als Datenbank-Anbindung nutze ich eine Klasse mit halt Methoden um dieAnfragen in der Datenbank zu platzieren. Problematisch ist, dass im Hintergrund die JTabbedPane aktualisiert und die Software ggf. auch Pruning-Abfragen ausführt, während der Nutzer arbeitet. 

Wie kann man das denn geschickter lösen? Ich sehe da einen Flaschenhals, wenn ich nur eine DB-Verbindung nutze. 

Macht es Sinn sich die Mühe zu machen, dass so umzuschreiben, dass die Klasse bsspw 5 Verbindungen verwaltet und die Query-Methode dann für jede Anfrage eine andere Connection nutzt...

Wie würdet ihr das lösen?


Danke
Christoph


----------



## Joose (2. Jan 2015)

In diesem Fall ist es geschickter min. 2 Verbindungen zu nutzen.
Die 1. für den User direkt wenn er bestimmte Sachen ausführt. (Hier können auch Transaktionen verwendet werden)
Die 2. für die Aktualisierungen im Hintergrund. (Hier werden zu 99% nur SELECTs ausgeführt)

Ob du wirklich mehr als eine weitere für Hintergrund Aktualisierungen brauchst bezweifle ich mal. Es kommt halt darauf an wieviel wirklich gleichzeitig neu aus der DB gelesen werden muss/soll.
Ich würde es aber probieren gleich so zu bauen das man später (sollte man wirklich mehr als eine zusätzliches brauchen) es entsprechend per Config Datei skalieren lassen kann.


----------



## ARadauer (2. Jan 2015)

Horschie hat gesagt.:


> Macht es Sinn sich die Mühe zu machen, dass so umzuschreiben, dass die Klasse bsspw 5 Verbindungen verwaltet und die Query-Methode dann für jede Anfrage eine andere Connection nutzt...



ja, und die offenen connections cachen. das verbinung aufbauen ist sehr teuer.


----------

